# Calling all shaved pictures of your babies......



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita was at Groomers on Friday. Her entire stomach was one big mat and just way to close to her skin. I already knew and was FINE with her stomach being shaved. She had a HUGE matt under her right arm that I KNEW would be impossible to take out. She also had various matts all along the sides of her (almost on the stomach area) This happened while I was in Puerto Rico while my husband was watching her for me. He did his very best  in caring for her and even brushed her. But of course he was not as through as I would be with a brush and COMB. Annnnnnnnnnyway...I explained what happened to my groomer and told her I was prepared for the worse







and that if she had no choice but to shave her BODY to go ahead. Well when I picked her up I was happy to see that she was not shaved...but in doing so she is just one big uneven mess. Legs are tapered, head and ear hair long, belly shaved. It just looks HORRIBLE. I'm embarrassed to take pictures of her to show you guys.







I know my groomer was trying her best to not shave her but in all honestly I wish she would of. Today my daughter called and told me she found 3 new matts...







This is going to continue to happen because of her constantly itching. I told the groomer that I thought it was best to just keep her hair shaved until she was seen by the Vet. Derm. and her constantly itching problem was resolved and then I would let it grow again. Of course how many of our groomers actually LISTEN to us!!!! So if you can PLEASE post some pictures of your babies shaved (head and tail long) and I would love with your permission to use them to show the groomer what I want. 

THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

AWWW!

I love this cut on Wilson- he is very short, and all one length. I have found that when they have tried to keep him long, when he needed to be short, he just mats worse because of all the uneven hair. 










Sometimes it's best to just start from scratch. Good luck!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy was like that too, there was no choice but to go super short. The first pic is right after her body was short and the next one is about a month later. I liked it because altho her body looks like a poodle, her face still looked like a maltese with the bobbed hair. I have more pics in my profile thing/gallery. If you like the cut, feel free to use whatever!

[attachment=8303:attachment]
[attachment=8304:attachment]


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Lucy was like that too, there was no choice but to go super short. The first pic is right after her body was short and the next one is about a month later. I liked it because altho her body looks like a poodle, her face still looked like a maltese with the bobbed hair. I have more pics in my profile thing/gallery. If you like the cut, feel free to use whatever!
> 
> [attachment=8303:attachment]
> [attachment=8304:attachment][/B]



THANK YOU FOR THE PICS. I love those pics of Lucy...I was actually looking at them last week before going to the groomer.

Did your groomer do that with Clippers??


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

*Sorry it's so big. This is how he looked the last time I had to cut him. He had a lot of mats.*


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are Sugar and Chloe with short cuts. I don't put Chloe's in a topknot because it is sort of thin on top.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, my boys just got back from the groomers a bit ago. they even still have their
bandanas on! I always keep them shaved. Never have any mats except the very occasional one 
on an ear. I'm sure your's looks beautiful, let's see a picture!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

It's summer, go ahead, shave it all, it will grow. we already know how cute every dog is here no need

to be embarrassed. It is good for them in summer. it will grow so fast you wont believe your eyes. 

The first time I went to groomer I wanted his hair so long so she made him mat free and soft but in 

a few days it got worse than it ever was. I went back and shaved him and I liked it so much that I wont let

his hair grow too long anymore. She will be so happy, trust me. cut the top of her hair too. you don't want it heavy 

up there since she already has a skin problem. 










Please don't kill me after wards.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> Well, my boys just got back from the groomers a bit ago. they even still have their
> bandanas on! I always keep them shaved. Never have any mats except the very occasional one
> on an ear. I'm sure your's looks beautiful, let's see a picture!
> 
> ...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Here are Sugar and Chloe with short cuts. I don't put Chloe's in a topknot because it is sort of thin on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sugar & Chloe look great with those short cuts, some of the best cuts I've seen lately!







I keep Mikey's like that also, all year round. I love it!









Baxter & Wally look really good too!











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, and sparky too! ! Everytime I hit submit, there's another cute picture above mine...I guess I better get a little faster at this!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well...massimo isn't shaved down...but he's always kept in a puppy cut now. 
in these pics he actually needs a little trim...but this is what he normally looks like. 
the reason i put the one with the beagle in it is because massimo's tail is up 
where it belongs!! LOL!! when massimo goes for walks...i dunno why....but he 
kinda puts his tail down.







i guess the distraction of another dog made it go back
where it's supposed to be...lol


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

LOVE the way Sugar looks...actually thinking about doing Angie now...and keeping the face like that.

Angel's mom had him shaved before i adopted him. thankfully almost grown out..it didn't look nice on him.

this is him now--stealing my spot on the couch as soon as i got up and looking all cool about it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

not sure if it will help, but this is Harley quite short - taken at the groomers


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~</span>


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments on Sugar. I have a really great groomer who is also my friend. I drop in all the time and help her with taking the dogs potty, sweeping up hair, etc. The only thing I don't let her do is my dogs nails. I have seen her nip too many.







I know it is not really her fault because every dog hates to have its nails done and they are constantly trying to pull away. My babies seem okay with me doing it, so I just tell her to skip that part.









I used to have this fantasy about having Sugar's hair like our supermodel, Sassy. That's just what it was too.............a fantasy. I am over it now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she did the body with clippers (but had to cut out a few tough mats) then used scissors on the face. She basically just cleaned up what was already there, trimmed off the thin ends. I didn't see any evidence of shaving on the face I like the way it's growing back in, like i said! 

I REALLY wish I'd taken the time to try to demat her instead of having her clipped but at the time, I didn't know anything and it was just really really bad. But now I know a bit more and could probably have avoided her getting so matted to begin with (maybe) I'm planning to show her and I have to wait until her coat grows out *headdesk* But I know at the time it was unavoidable! And it was SO SO nice her being able to get wet and not have to worry about matting!!!
Good luck!!
[attachment=8383:attachment]

Oh, this is what she looked like before being groomed.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is ZsaZsa's, actually I took in the picture of Sugar, or maybe it was Chloe, the cutie wearing the red bow, and told my groomer this is what I want!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

</span>


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

If anyone would like, I will have my groomer write down exactly what she uses to groom Sugar. I know she leaves the legs a bit longer and scissors them. Sugar also has a curly Q tail, so it makes her look a little diffenent on the back end.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> If anyone would like, I will have my groomer write down exactly what she uses to groom Sugar. I know she leaves the legs a bit longer and scissors them. Sugar also has a curly Q tail, so it makes her look a little diffenent on the back end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure why not. You can either it post here or PM me if you like. Whichever way is fine. Then all I have to do is print the picture and print your groomers directions and what number clipper she uses for the body etc and then just give it to my groomer.







I think I'm going to go with Sugar, Choles, or Lucy's cut. It will be one of those 3. 

Thank you to everyone who posted pics. Keep them coming if you have anymore.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the Tuffy all cut down. He acts like a puppy after getting groomed because he's free of all that hair and he knows he won't have to be brushed for a while.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I'm going to try a new groomer.







If I call my current groomer and ask her to shave Chulita's hair I'm sure she will do it and not charge me since I was just there last Friday and gave her a really nice tip but I'm afraid she may talk me out of doing it. I pretty much told her last Friday that I think it would be best to go ahead and shave her with all the mats she had and all the scratching she is doing (causing more mats) but when I picked her up she was just an uneven mess of hair.







She has ALWAYS done a good job with Chulita and I don't have any complaints with all the other times she has groomed her but for some reason I just don't feel comfortable calling her up this time and asking her to do this. I also would like to try this new groomer because FIRST she is soooooo close to my house and TWO to have the option of 2 groomers. When one is booked I can always go to the other.









I pass by a place called Pet Pedigree Spa on the way to my son's daycare everyday. It's about 3 mins away from where I live. I called her today and explained Chulita's on going itching problem, explained that she was just at the groomer last friday. I told her that she had alot of mats on her belly that were all shaved off and a few other mats on either side of her body close to her belly that happened while I was in P.R. I told her what my groomer did and that I seriously can't take the sight of how she looks with her hair in all these different lengths







(legs cut short and tappered, body hair long) I told her my groomer has ALWAYS done a good job and I have no problems with her and that my groomer was only trying to save us from having to shave Chulita's long hair....but in doing so she really looks horrible with all the different lengths of hair and I think it's best to just shave her body hair shorter to prevent so many mats while she still has this itching problem and that once the problem is resloved with the itching I would start to let her hair grow out again.










I have a 8:00am appt July 3rd. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NERVOUS of what Chulita will look like if she does indeed decide the best thing to do is to shave her. I have printed a few pictures off this thread (thx again to all that posted pics)







If she does a good job then I may continue to use this new groomer since she is so close to my house and my current groomer is just a little bit out of the way. I am worried that when my CURRENT groomer sees Chulita with her new cut she might get offended???? Remember she works at my Vets office so there is no way I can avoid her or her seeing Chulita









I will most definitely take pictures of Chulita's hair now and after she comes home from the groomer.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Well I'm going to try a new groomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck! Nothing will change the fact of her being adorable...believe me..
Why is it where we live I can't find a friggin groomer, they are all air-heads








maybe I should come out to where you go, it's not that far..Let me know how they are??

Don't worry, it will be fine!!!









Andrea~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Well I'm going to try a new groomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure she doesn't shave her between the eyes and on the bridge of the nose! I will KILL my vet's office if they do that to Lucy again, shes just now starting to look good because her hair is growing back betwen her eyes. It made her face look too pointy (like in the below pic, you can see where the top of her nose was shaved) The other dog is the haircut 'model I used. I said I wanted Lucy's hair cut just like Selena's (she lives next to my sister in Ky) I love the bobbed look, I think it looks sharp!
[attachment=8541:attachment]

[attachment=8539:attachment]

[attachment=8540:attachment]
This was taken a few weeks after her new doo, when the hair on the bridge of her nose started filling in (giving her a less pointy look) 

I would try the new groomer, personally. If the old one says anything, say that you just didn't wawnt to bother her with it!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Too late for that.







My current groomer did EXACTLY THAT. I don't mind too much to trim or shave AROUND THE EYES a LITTLE. But she did get a little crazy this time with the bridge of Chulita's nose and I don't like the look of it at all. It looks long and pointy just like you said. But that too shall grow out soon enough I guess. 

I printed about 3 of Lucy's pics because I really like the way her head is cut







I also printed out Chole and Sugar.







and I will be bringing the color print out with me. 

Yeah I was planning on telling my current groomer (whenever I was at the Vets again) that after she groomed her that it started to mat really bad again and out of desperation I had her shaved. I'm sure she will get over it and I do plan to use her again IF NEEDED. But if this NEW Groomer works out well I will definitely be making her my primary groomer for Chulita because she is so close by house


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213171
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrea









I will let you know how it goes. I will definitely post pictures of her before and after pics. You should come out by me anyway







I am always home on weekends and really haven't made any friends in New Jersey to hang out with. You can bring Nemo it will be so much fun. I'll cook you a big Puerto Rican Dinner (if you like that food..that is) Isn't your youngest son the same age as mine?? You can bring him as well. Nemo and Chulita, Your son and Ethan, You and I will have have ONE BIG DAY OF PLAY DATES. LOL I don't know NJ TOO WELL but from what I hear your not very far from where I live. I'm really close to the Turn Pike, Garden State Parkway, and Gothels (sp) Bridge.
I'm serious.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That would be great!! I am right over the Outer/brigde crossing, not far, I know where u are..I think. I don't know Jersey either I just know how to get to Woodbridge(Mall)







And yes Anthony is 5 almost 6.. Nice Puerto Rican dinner ohHHH promise!!! We can make plans just Pm me , and we will see when is the best time, and oh what a time it would be..





Thanks Dori











Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> That would be great!! I am right over the Outer/brigde crossing, not far, I know where u are..I think. I don't know Jersey either I just know how to get to Woodbridge(Mall)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live about 4 mins from Woodbridge Mall. It's VERY EASY to get to my house from Woodbrige Mall..pretty much a straight drive down route 1. We can met there and then you can follow me in your car if that worked better for you. Ethan just turned 5. 

Yeah Girl I will hook you up with some home cooked P.R. cooking.







LOL 

O.K. we will PM.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

both of my babies were groomed today 1/July/06, I really like my groomer. She does a wonderful job.







SAMMY MAREE







MAX


BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> both of my babies were groomed today 1/July/06, I really like my groomer. She does a wonderful job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MY GOODNESS WHAT ADORABLE PICTURES OF YOUR ADORABLE BABIES!!!

I may just have to print these to take to my new groomer this monday.

THANKS
SO CUTE


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I love the way Mimi and Coco are clipped ... my friend who grooms Macy goes for a similar look with her: http://www.geocities.co.jp/AnimalPark-Lucky/1120/


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I am posting this because you asked for shaved pics, but please don't let you groomer cut your baby like this....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I am posting this because you asked for shaved pics, but please don't let you groomer cut your baby like this....[/B]


That looks kinda like a Shnauzer (sp?) cut to me. My vet's daughter has her Yorkie cut like that. 
I know you don't like it, but it will grow.


----------

